# SABIS / School if Choueifat



## LindievdBerg (Jun 10, 2013)

Can any one please give me some advice regarding the teaching environment at the above mentioned school / institute. I appreciate any info. Thanx!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

LindievdBerg said:


> Can any one please give me some advice regarding the teaching environment at the above mentioned school / institute. I appreciate any info. Thanx!


very good school, although there is no interaction with parents and teachers, and not all teachers are actually qualified to degree level, they also test kids every 3 weeks, done by rote etc.


----------

